# How many of you guys are agnostics/atheists?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed that the majority of nt's that I know are athiests or agnostics. Is this true or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, it certainly appears to be the case.
I'm an atheist. :tongue:


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

NTs tend not to take things on faith, and need to examine spiritual beliefs by objective reason. I think the majority of us will be agnostic or atheist. Not all NT's are godless; even among those with strong spiritual beliefs they choose their beliefs more by reason than by feeling or tradition.


----------



## muse54321 (Apr 7, 2010)

I bounce back and forth between Judaism and atheism. It just depends on what I feel at any given time..I'm still kinda figuring it all out.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I can see why there might be a creator of the universe, but I don't think that he is benevolent. I'm pretty much a deist.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm an athiest, but more than that, I'm actually an anti-theist against monotheism much to the definition as defined by Christopher Hitchens because I find most if not all of the monotheistic religions to be morally and intellectually bankrupt. However, I do respect and value Einsteinian pantheism and deism because even though they are on the same grounds as monotheism with respect to the amount of evidence that they lack, at least those two belief systems do not dehumanize the human experience and replace our naturally inherited morals with an artificially created and false one.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

RomanticRealist said:


> I'm an athiest, but more than that, I'm actually an anti-theist against monotheism much to the definition as defined by Christopher Hitchens because I find most if not all of the monotheistic religions to be morally and intellectually bankrupt. However, I do respect and value Einsteinian pantheism and deism because even though they are on the same grounds as monotheism with respect to the amount of evidence that they lack, at least those two belief systems do not dehumanize the human experience and replace our naturally inherited morals with an artificially created and false one.


This is pretty much exactly where I stand. :happy:


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a non-practicing atheist-- the in yo face militancy stuff just isn't for me. Human beings will be human beings, whether they have religion or not.


----------



## Celastrus (Jun 4, 2010)

"Soft" Atheist here, and in agreement with RomanticRealist.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't dabble in religious matters. I don't like putting names like "atheism" or "agnosticism" to my beliefs, either, because I really am just nonreligious, and those terms still imply that I'm in some way concerned with religion. They also conjure up stereotypes with which I would rather not have myself and my beliefs (or lack thereof) associated, as what I believe and don't believe is entirely on an individual basis and transcends any overarching title.

Religion is not a part of my life at all, and I like it that way.

That said, I know plenty of NTs who are very religious. Atheism and agnosticism are common among us, sure, but there are certainly religious NTs out there. I'm not sure as to the exact statistics or anything.


----------



## Immortal Beloved (Jun 1, 2010)

I am not an agnostic or an atheist. Even though it goes very much against my personality type, I'm a Christian. I use to be an Atheist, but for very logical and clear reasons (to me), I changed this. I'm definitely not a holy-roller/ bible pusher! You can believe whatever you believe in or lack there of and I won't criticize you (especially on a Forum) as long as you don't criticize me.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Naturalistic Pantheist, although bordering on Atheist.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

RomanticRealist said:


> I'm an athiest, but more than that, I'm actually an anti-theist against monotheism much to the definition as defined by Christopher Hitchens because I find most if not all of the monotheistic religions to be morally and intellectually bankrupt. However, I do respect and value Einsteinian pantheism and deism because even though they are on the same grounds as monotheism with respect to the amount of evidence that they lack, at least those two belief systems do not dehumanize the human experience and replace our naturally inherited morals with an artificially created and false one.


Took the words right out of my mouth. It was impressive really, I didn't feel anything O:


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I did not vote because I am not religious nor am I atheist. The most reasonable path I have found is deism which is neither religious nor atheist. I did not choose it for the reasons state by RomanticRealist, but simply because it is the only path that answers more questions than it creates. The large denominations are flawed in that the justification for their virtue is the same as each others' and stems from all of the same ideas of why the other ones are false, all of which is rooted in virtually nothing. Atheism does not answer any questions, it simply makes them more broad, but atheists refuse to see this. Atheism is as if you see that there are problems with organized religion, but you can't think hard enough to understand Deism so you just give up and say it's all just nothing.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

openedskittles said:


> I did not vote because I am not religious nor am I atheist. The most reasonable path I have found is deism which is neither religious nor atheist. I did not choose it for the reasons state by RomanticRealist, but simply because it is the only path that answers more questions than it creates. The large denominations are flawed in that the justification for their virtue is the same as each others' and stems from all of the same ideas of why the other ones are false, all of which is rooted in virtually nothing.* Atheism does not answer any questions, it simply makes them more broad, but atheists refuse to see this. Atheism is as if you see that there are problems with organized religion, but you can't think hard enough to understand Deism so you just give up and say it's all just nothing.*


I'm gonna call you out on this one. What an outlandishly arrogant claim to assert that atheism is "not looking hard enough to understand deism and just giving up". I understand deism very well, and I have said in my earlier post that I do respect it more than any other forms of faith. However, the reason I lack the belief in it is still the same as why I lack the belief in any other faiths, that is, the lack of evidence. Hence I fall back on the default position of non belief. Atheism does not answer any of the questions because we don't ask it to, it is the default position of "you haven't proven your point hence, I won't accept it" and that position is infinitely more respectable than to make up an answer without proof and asserting that you know of something. If your questions are how did the universe come to be, then I would look within cosmology. If your question is how did we come to be, then I would look within abiogenesis and evolution. If your question is how we should treat one and another, then I would be a secular humanist and a free thinker in that regards. Each of these questions have nothing to do with atheism.

And just a sidenote, because I forsee this argument to come up sooner or later, but agnosticism is not mutually exclusive from atheism or theism. Agnosticism is the position that "you don't know". Hence you can be an agnostic theist - in which case, you believe in a god, but you think that its existence cannot be proven hence you don't know whether or not he really exists with certainty - however you still choose to believe in it. You can be an agnostic atheist, which would mean that you don't believe in a god or gods and you also don't think that their existence can be proven either.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

Weak atheist.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

muse54321 said:


> _*I bounce back and forth between Judaism and atheism*_. It just depends on what I feel at any given time..I'm still kinda figuring it all out.


wow 
:mellow:
hows that going for you?




o and im an atheist anti-theist anti-christ ...pick your poison 

my entire family is made up of fundamentalist christians , so its quite the exercise in self control dealing with them


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

deleted ***


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

SPtheGhost said:


> o and im an atheist anti-theist anti-christ ...pick your poison
> 
> my entire family is made up of fundamentalist christians , so its quite the exercise in self control dealing with them


How old are you!? Get out of there!!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a weak atheist.


----------

